# Obama and The Signs of the Times



## kweenameena (May 22, 2008)

Okay...I've been trying to figure out how to word this for days without everyone getting all up in arms about me questioning Obama. Let me preface this all by saying...I am an Obama supporter! I'm excited about him and anxious to see him in office making a difference!

Meanwhile, I hear all of the talk of the end times and how things will continue to get worse. And I believe this is true.

But on the other hand...we are looking to Obama as our symbol of hope, our breath of fresh air, someone who will make a positive change. And we believe that with him things will get better.

But how can the two events coexist?

I hope I worded this correctly where you all understand what I'm getting at. 

I'll add more later since I'm at work.

ETA: No I don't think Obama will be the Anti Christ!


----------



## kweenameena (May 22, 2008)

bumping bumping bumping


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (May 22, 2008)

Although I don't believe we're literally at the end times, I see where you're coming from.

Anyway, if we really are at the end times, they (Obama and "endtimes") can coexit.  When Obama is elected president, the most he can serve is 8 years uninterrupted.  After that, some superevil dictator could take over the country and run it the opposite direction.

So yes, it's possible for Obama to be president and the world still end...


----------



## kweenameena (May 22, 2008)

Nefertiti0906 said:


> Although I don't believe we're literally at the end times, I see where you're coming from.
> 
> Anyway, if we really are at the end times, they (Obama and "endtimes") can coexit. When Obama is elected president, the most he can serve is 8 years uninterrupted. After that, some superevil dictator could take over the country and run it the opposite direction.
> 
> So yes, it's possible for Obama to be president and the world still end...


right but does that mean that things won't get better or they will. 

I guess my question should've been how will things get better (with Obama in office) if the Bible foretells of things getting worse.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 22, 2008)

i know where you are going with this and i'm scared to touch it, so i will pm you!LOL!


----------



## kweenameena (May 22, 2008)

shortdub78 said:


> i know where you are going with this and i'm scared to touch it, so i will pm you!LOL!


Awww...I wish you'd post it here. I'm hoping this can be a constructive thread without a bunch of bashing.
But I understand where you're coming from so I'm looking forward to your PM.


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (May 22, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> right but does that mean that things won't get better or they will.
> 
> I guess my question should've been how will things get better (with Obama in office) if the Bible foretells of things getting worse.


 
Things have been getting worse since Christ died but in between there have been moments of clarity...

Seriously if we lived during the times of Paul and Steven, when folks were actually searching out Christians to kill them we would definitely be saying it was the end times.  Or when Pompeii was buried by volcanic ash and pumice, or World War I, WWII, and the Holocaust? But after those awful events, there were still periods of peace.

Things have been getting worse.  But that doesn't mean there can't be moments of peace in between...


----------



## kweenameena (May 22, 2008)

Nefertiti0906 said:


> Things have been getting worse since Christ died but in between there have been moments of clarity...
> 
> Seriously if we lived during the times of Paul and Steven, when folks were actually searching out Christians to kill them we would definitely be saying it was the end times. Or when Pompeii was buried by volcanic ash and pumice, or World War I, WWII, and the Holocaust? But after those awful events, there were still periods of peace.
> 
> Things have been getting worse. But that doesn't mean there can't be moments of peace in between...


I understand where you're coming from...but now it seems like everything that was written is happening/in the process of happening.

I do think that Obama will go into office and try his darndest to make things better but I think that satan has a bigger agenda. And since it is written it will happen.


----------



## kweenameena (May 22, 2008)

Why is everyone so afraid to add what they think?


----------



## HeChangedMyName (May 22, 2008)

I get where you are coming, I think.  I'll just put it out there.  There is a theory that Obama is the antichrist and there will be a certain amount of his time that is great for the US(through 2012), and then after that, [he] will take us in the opposite direction(2012 is the subject of many theories as to the year of the end of the world as we know it(none of them Biblically based).  There is speculation that Oprah is in on it with her new-age New Earth movement pulling the saints away from the Lord. After-all, she endorsed Obama and put a lot of time energy and brough a lot of money with her to his campaign, whether directly or indirectly through association with people who will jump on her bandwagon and support Obama.  Sounds great for a TV movie but I can't say how true any of it is.  As far as the end times, I agree with Nefertiti



> Things have been getting worse since Christ died but in between there have been moments of clarity...
> 
> Seriously if we lived during the times of Paul and Steven, when folks were actually searching out Christians to kill them we would definitely be saying it was the end times. Or when Pompeii was buried by volcanic ash and pumice, or World War I, WWII, and the Holocaust? But after those awful events, there were still periods of peace.
> 
> Things have been getting worse. But that doesn't mean there can't be moments of peace in between...


 
With every age of mankind, since Jesus walked the earth, we have been looking to the events and occurances that are happening in the world in order to "discover" when Jesus will return.  While there are a lot of things going on nowadays that seem to coincide with the book of the Revelation, I am not certain of when, where, or how the world will end.  My personal belief is that as saints, the devil is tricking us into focusing too much of our attention on the end, when we ought to be putting more valuable time into the here and now.  Giving God his glory in everything we do,  living the kinds of lives that are so Christ-like that the "world" wants to meet our God and worship him in order that they be saved whenever the world does indeed end.  All this end times talk is weeding out those who may have little or no faith in the promise of salvation that Jesus died for.  There are a lot of people holding on to their faith regardless of what is happening, but there are some people, i.e. Oprahs New Earth students, and other such groups who are trying to make their own happiness and feeding into the lie that when they die, nothing more will happen or that God is in everything and everyone and that as long as you believe that then you don't owe anyone anything but to live everyday and make your own selfish self happy.  

From my perspective, any end times talk is almost always purely speculative.  When it happens it will be in the blink of an eye(1 Cor 15:52).  Also, our definition of time and God's definition aren't necessarily the same thing(2 Peter 3:8-10). We can't possibly know when will return exactly(Matthew 24:36).  If Obama were this alleged antichrist then that would mean that the countdown would be on and we would be able to pinpoint the date of Jesus's arrival---with all the technology we have, I seriously doubt that we will know for sure when Jesus is coming.  

Ok, help me off my soapbox please

I am looking forward to the Obama Administration.  I don't see how things could get worse.


----------



## kweenameena (May 22, 2008)

SuperNova said:


> I get where you are coming, I think. I'll just put it out there. There is a theory that Obama is the antichrist and there will be a certain amount of his time that is great for the US(through 2012), and then after that, [he] will take us in the opposite direction(2012 is the subject of many theories as to the year of the end of the world as we know it(none of them Biblically based). There is speculation that Oprah is in on it with her new-age New Earth movement pulling the saints away from the Lord. After-all, she endorsed Obama and put a lot of time energy and brough a lot of money with her to his campaign, whether directly or indirectly through association with people who will jump on her bandwagon and support Obama. Sounds great for a TV movie but I can't say how true any of it is. As far as the end times, I agree with Nefertiti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for this post!

I'm not sure if I agree with any of the theories about Obama being the anti christ. Wouldn't the anti christ come in and be our "savior" when we are at our lowest low? I don't think we are there yet. So for this reason I really want to leave the anti christ out of it. IMO, there's a lot more of the prophecy that needs to be fulfilled before any anti christ arrives.

I guess I was just expecting that the signs of the times would not be good "signs" or events happening. The state of the world would be on a steady decline as we near the end times. So if we are supposed to be on this decline, then where does Obama and his hope fit into all of this?

And Yes, I'm excited about the Obama Administration as well!


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (May 22, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> So if we are supposed to be on this decline, then where does Obama and his hope fit into all of this?


 
His vision of hope doesn't mean it'll happen or it'll last after he's finished his term...

Maybe I don't understand what you're asking.  If I follow the same logic that I think you're going off, then that means that from this point on there would be *constant* tribulations going on everywhere, not only in America but througout the world.

Are you saying that since we're getting closer to Christ's return, there's abosolutey nothing good that can happen?

ETA: Obama is only a man, there are other people and countries with alternate agendas also.  What he says he's planning doesn't necessarily mean it'll happen.


----------



## DonnaDi31Proverbi (May 22, 2008)

As I've said before in this forum, I don't personally feel that we are in THE throes of the las days, although I believe we are progressively heading towards those times.  While the world as a whole is getting worse, good things can still happen.  God can still pour out blessings.  

This is just my two cents, but I don't think the anti-Christ will rise out of America.  America is a super power now, but I don't think it will always be this way.  Israel will have something occur that will make it the epi-center of the entire world.  I won't get into too much detail, because I don't have the book source to back up my claims at this moment, but I will look for it.  Anyway, I think we need to watch very closely Russia and Iran over the next several years or even decades.  I believe that those countries against Israel will be the birthing place of the anti-Christ.  I believe that America has a less *great* role to play in the end-times, and will even be protected as long as we remain allies with Israel.  If at any point we end good relations with Israel, we need to lookout.

So, anyway, I don't think the presidency of Obama is contradictory to the world's getting progressively worse.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (May 22, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> Thank you for this post!
> 
> I'm not sure if I agree with any of the theories about Obama being the anti christ. Wouldn't the anti christ come in and be our "savior" when we are at our lowest low? I don't think we are there yet. So for this reason I really want to leave the anti christ out of it. IMO, there's a lot more of the prophecy that needs to be fulfilled before any anti christ arrives.
> 
> ...


 

Supposedly, he will give the US a great four years and then flip the script.  I don't know about that.  I know that I am in God's hands though.   I pray for those who don't know Jesus to get to know him so they can be in his hands as well.  I am learning not to be so concerned about what the "world" says and does.  Instead, I am learning to focus on the promises that God has given me.


----------



## song_of_serenity (May 22, 2008)

I doubt Obama is THE anti christ (though I believe he is already born and may come from somewhere out of Europe, but that is another topic) But something about him, can't say good or bad...something about Obama.

Amazing how a year ago, or so, no one could imagine a self identifying black man getting this far and people, black AND white so enamored by him. Nothing happens without God allowing it, so whatever, God's will is being done.'

I do feel, we are getting closer and closer to the end of times. Yes, we see more of these event since we have the technology, but people acting like this technology is just a few years brand new! No, it's not. We have not seen the magnitude of these natural disasters. Not like this. It's happening.
~*Janelle~*


----------



## metamorfhosis (May 23, 2008)

I do feel like we are in the end times. Just look at the natural disasters, the wars and rumors of wars, the technology just to name a few. At my gym, instead of having an id card, they have an impression of my index finger and a "reader" that scans my fingerprint. We are there. 

The Bush Administration is really pushing to bring peace to and divide Israel. This could happen before Bush gets out of office. We are there. 

I am really looking forward to the Rapture. I can't wait to spend time with GOD/JESUS. HE has always been there for me and taken care of me despite all odds. I can just imagine how wonderful heaven will be. I talked to a Christian woman recently who wasn't happy about the Rapture. She said that she knows about this life here and now. 

I said all that to say this.......... I think we are going to see some hard times in the near future especially with gas because Bush and the boys are trying to make as much as they can before--well if he leaves office in January. But then I do believe that the Anti-Christ will come on the scene and bring 3 1/2 years of peace. So if Obama wins and the Anti-Christ comes on the scene, there will be peace in his administration as well as worldwide.


----------



## tmichelle (May 24, 2008)

SuperNova said:


> With every age of mankind, since Jesus walked the earth, we have been looking to the events and occurances that are happening in the world in order to "discover" when Jesus will return. While there are a lot of things going on nowadays that seem to coincide with the book of the Revelation, I am not certain of when, where, or how the world will end. My personal belief is that as saints, the devil is tricking us into focusing too much of our attention on the end, when we ought to be putting more valuable time into the here and now. Giving God his glory in everything we do, living the kinds of lives that are so Christ-like that the "world" wants to meet our God and worship him in order that they be saved whenever the world does indeed end. All this end times talk is weeding out those who may have little or no faith in the promise of salvation that Jesus died for. There are a lot of people holding on to their faith regardless of what is happening, but there are some people, i.e. Oprahs New Earth students, and other such groups who are trying to make their own happiness and feeding into the lie that when they die, nothing more will happen or that God is in everything and everyone and that as long as you believe that then you don't owe anyone anything but to live everyday and make your own selfish self happy.
> 
> *From my perspective, any end times talk is almost always purely speculative. When it happens it will be in the blink of an eye(1 Cor 15:52). Also, our definition of time and God's definition aren't necessarily the same thing(2 Peter 3:8-10). We can't possibly know when will return exactly(Matthew 24:36). If Obama were this alleged antichrist then that would mean that the countdown would be on and we would be able to pinpoint the date of Jesus's arrival---with all the technology we have, I seriously doubt that we will know for sure when Jesus is coming.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Summer_Rain (May 24, 2008)

There are also various theories of what would happen if Obama doesn't win the presidency. Most people would say with relative assurity that McCain and the GOP will usher us into a full scale war with Iran. Iran, along with Pakistan and Iraq would not make for a good time....not at all.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (May 24, 2008)

tmichelle said:


> You can hop right back on that soap box as far as I'm concerned, I believe the Bible teaches exactly what you wrote, that we won't know when Jesus will come back, that it will be like a thief in the night. Quite honestly we all know that we won't be on this earth long anyway because if He doesn't come back in the next 60 years or so most of us will go to eternity by then anyway. *I think we can get off track trying to pinpoint when he's coming back anyway because if He wanted us to know, he would have told us. We just have to live like he's coming back today (or we're going to meet him today).*
> 
> While I DON'T think Obama is the anti-Christ as mentioned specifically, I am not a propoonent of his and don't see any conflict of Christ returning if Obama gets in office.


 

I agree.  While God has the answers to EVERYTHING we could ever want to know, their are certain mysteries that he leaves open for him to know and us to find out, but like you said, we *should* be living everyday like Jesus is coming back today.  It is hard, and while there is nothing we will ever do as Christians that is worthy of the gift of grace that God has given us, we still have to try.  So, what if Obama is the anti-christ.. . .Okay, then that means my day to meet the Lord is coming sooner than later.  What if Obama is not the ani-christ. . . .then that means someone will be.


----------



## MuseofTroy (May 24, 2008)

How about Christians stop speculating about who is the anti-Christ, the end times etc., and focus on your own personal salvation? Let say we are in the last days, if you are good with Jesus then you should be celebrating instead of worried. 

Wars, famine, and natural disasters have been occurring for HUNDREADS of years. The reason we know so much of what is going on around the world now is due to being in the information age. 


WWI and WWII were some horrific times where it is est. that between both wars about 70million people died. The Roman Empire was responsible for the deaths so many Christians. Plagues, genocide, and wars are nothing new to humanity. 

People have accused Nero, Hitler, and freaking George Bush of being the Anti-Christ. The intellectual side of me really wants to slap some sense into people becuase I'm really tired of hearing all this speculation about the end times. The bible makes if VERY clear that no man will know the time of when Jesus will come back. For all we know Jesus might not come back for another 500 years. 

Yes there are signs but lets realize that the world isn't  a great place since the Roman Empire. My advice would be to ENJOY your life, study the word, and be a good Christian (i.e cont. to develop your own personal relationship with God, dont' be a hyprocrite, be kind, and open your heart to letting non believers know the truth). 

Right now as I stand, I want Obama over McCain to be president. If McCain gets into office, we will have immediate issues to be concerned with.


----------



## DonnaDi31Proverbi (May 24, 2008)

MuseofTroy said:


> Right now as I stand, I want Obama over McCain to be president. If McCain gets into office, we will have immediate issues to be concerned with.


 
I know right.


----------



## kweenameena (May 25, 2008)

Wow...this thread was not supposed to be about whether or not Obama is the anti-christ.

But there is some good conversation here nonetheless


----------



## cocoberry10 (May 26, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> I understand where you're coming from...but now it seems like everything that was written is happening/in the process of happening.
> 
> I do think that Obama will go into office and try his darndest to make things better but I think that satan has a bigger agenda. And since it is written it will happen.


 
I agree with everyone. The reality of it is this...Obama may or may not be the AntiChrist. Unfortunately, only time will tell. 

However, if you look at the condition of the world and our nation (the United States), it's just as likely that the antiChrist is going to be someone from China or the far east. I don't think people realize just how bad of a state our country is in. If China wanted to obliterate the United States today, they could.

Our dollar is shrinking in value against other world markets. There are people who come here from Europe and Canada to go Christmas shopping b/c they say it's cheaper (b/c their dollar is basically worth more than ours!). If China wanted to obliterate the value of the US dollar, all they would have to do is put out the bearer bonds and treasury bonds they have. They literally have a 1 million surplus of men. Do you know what happens when a nation has a surplus of men? No, not interracial marriage...WAR! I believe the world is watching this election much more closely than we realize and I think decisions are going to be made based on who wins. The world does not want another George W. Bush. If you ask me, there wasn't much more of an AntiChrist than him, but that's between Him and God (thank you Lord for reminding me of this)!

I believe if Obama wins, our relations with the world COULD improve (of course, it could deteriorate too).  Currently, people think of us as "cowboys, always ready to kick someone's arsemad:"

But realistically, Obama could be the AntiChrist and we could live under his terror. I am not going to be afraid of the AntiChrist b/c I feel that when that time comes, God will keep His people and instruct us on what to do! And even if that means I will die b/c of the AntiChrist, I trust my Lord will have my best interest and my back


----------



## Forever in Bloom (May 28, 2008)

DonnaDi31Proverbi said:


> As I've said before in this forum, I don't personally feel that we are in THE throes of the las days, although I believe we are progressively heading towards those times. While the world as a whole is getting worse, good things can still happen. God can still pour out blessings.
> 
> This is just my two cents, but *I don't think the anti-Christ will rise out of America.* America is a super power now, but I don't think it will always be this way. Israel will have something occur that will make it the epi-center of the entire world. I won't get into too much detail, because I don't have the book source to back up my claims at this moment, but I will look for it. Anyway, I think we need to watch very closely Russia and Iran over the next several years or even decades. I believe that those countries against Israel will be the birthing place of the anti-Christ. I believe that America has a less *great* role to play in the end-times, and will even be protected as long as we remain allies with Israel. If at any point we end good relations with Israel, we need to lookout.
> 
> So, anyway, I don't think the presidency of Obama is contradictory to the world's getting progressively worse.


 
I agree. Maybe I've watched and read too many Left Behind movies and books and watched Omen:The Awakening too many times, but I truly believe it has to get extremely worse for the anti-christ, possibly a non-American, to rise to power and save those who are left behind (I am a Pre-Tribber, that's not a word, but anway...)  My church studies the Book of Revelation & Daniel every year, as my Apostle is big on the subject of end times. I was watching this pastor on youtube a couple of days ago and remember him saying that America is not mentioned in the Bible in reference to the end times and all the chaos that will ensue...of course 'America', the word, won't show up, but think about it. 

In Genesis, I could tell you the real names now of places in contrast to their biblical names, but where is North America?

Somebody school me if you have the answer. I know Africa and South America used to be one and eventually separated, but where is NA? Maybe I need to call my pastor...


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 28, 2008)

cocoberry10 said:


> I agree with everyone. The reality of it is this...Obama may or may not be the AntiChrist. Unfortunately, only time will tell.
> 
> However, if you look at the condition of the world and our nation (the United States), it's just as likely that the antiChrist is going to be someone from China or the far east. I don't think people realize just how bad of a state our country is in. If China wanted to obliterate the United States today, they could.
> 
> ...



With China being turned upside down with all these earthquakes and more pending etc. Do you still feel China is going to be in any position to do very much for a long time?


----------



## kawista9 (May 28, 2008)

First, I do NOT believe that Obama is the antichrist.  What I do believe is that if he becomes President, he will play a great role in ushering in the antichrist.  

I DO NOT believe for one second that Obama can give what He promises because it is not a promise that one man can fulfill.  He wants diplomacy and he wants to befriend other nations...that sounds like the plan of the antichrist.  He comes in peace, looking to unite all countries under one rule and then turning against the world.

I do not feel that we should put all our focus on the end times, but the Bible says that we are to WATCH AND PRAY!!

This is serious, because so many people are losing the complete pure doctrine of Jesus Christ and yes Oprah has something to do with this.  This is not a time for us to bash anyone or look towards any many words, no matter how good they sound.  Remember that the apostacy is taking place(falling away from the true doctrine)

The Apostle Paul said that if any man or an angel of light comes to you preaching any other doctrine than that of Jesus, let him be accursed.

We need to be focusing on how his plans and actions will affect our personal doctrine.  Will we get scared and reject God's commandments when Obama aids in passing a law that can ultimately send us to jail if we witness to a homosexual(Yes he is aiding this) 

We still have to stand on the word of God and what God expects of His people.  We cannot be afraid of faces or people opinions(our hearts are sorely evil and does not want to comprehend God's order)  We have to stand on those principles even if it means losing friends, going to jail and even dying. Jesus said to love not our life unto death.  Those that are trying to save their lives will lose it and those who lose their lives for His sake will find life.  Each and everyone of us, will have to make this decision whether it be looking into the rejecting eyes of our peers or bosses...even parents and choose Him over all of them.  Above all else, rejoice in the power and commandments of God and do not love your sin and strive to be more like Christ everyday.  Once you have the infilling of the Holy Spirit, the Spirit of Truth will lead you into all truths and you won't have to continue to argue with yourself or anyone else.  You can stand on the true and living word of God and wait on God when you don't know what to do and trust God to bring His word to pass and consider every man lie and test their spirits and walk according to the spirit!!  

Also, there is a difference between all the other horrible incidents in the history of the world.  The major difference that places now in the end of the end times is the fact that Isreal became a state in 1948?  and the bible said that that particular generation will not pass when all the things that Jesus prophecied should come to pass.  

RESEARCH RESEARCH RESEARCH...IT IS RIGHT IN FRONT OF US...DON'T BE BLIND!!


----------



## kweenameena (May 28, 2008)

kawista9 said:


> First, I do NOT believe that Obama is the antichrist. What I do believe is that if he becomes President, he will play a great role in ushering in the antichrist.
> 
> I DO NOT believe for one second that Obama can give what He promises because it is not a promise that one man can fulfill. He wants diplomacy and he wants to befriend other nations...that sounds like the plan of the antichrist. He comes in peace, looking to unite all countries under one rule and then turning against the world.
> 
> ...


 
Wow....I'm glad you came out of lurkdom to share with us.

Welcome.

I do believe that whoever goes in to office will help to usher in the anti-Christ. But I do not believe it will be our anti Christ. it's too soon.


----------



## kombov_dymond (Jun 11, 2008)

What a powerful thread.  Hmmm...I don't know about him being the anti-Christ, but I do think he would be the best candidate to get this war to end since he is non-white, and those from that side of the world would trust him more because of his 'past' religious ties.

Peace....


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 11, 2008)

kawista9 said:


> First, I do NOT believe that Obama is the antichrist. What I do believe is that if he becomes President, he will play a great role in ushering in the antichrist.
> 
> I DO NOT believe for one second that Obama can give what He promises because it is not a promise that one man can fulfill. He wants diplomacy and he wants to befriend other nations...that sounds like the plan of the antichrist. He comes in peace, looking to unite all countries under one rule and then turning against the world.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for your input.  You have offered up some reall things to think about and research about.  I did not know about this law.  So in other words, we may be forced to stifle our beliefs if they are in opposition with the beliefs of another person.  Wow.  I am not afraid.  Like you said, the Lord will keep those who believe on him.  He will let us know what to do.  All this stuff going on is a distraction and a trick of the devil to get us all afraid and lose our focus on the promise of God.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jun 12, 2008)

We may ALL BE OLD AND DEAD IN OUR GRAVES BEFORE JESUS COMES!


----------



## NashT (Oct 25, 2008)

I do believe these are the end of days. There are several horrific prophecies being fullfilled, not just in the US, but globally. No one knows when GOD will come. In the bible it says NOT THE SON OR THE ANGELS IN HEAVEN KNOWS OF THE SECOND COMING BUT GOD. And honestly GOD is GOD, we can't just go by A check list of fullfilled prophersies. GOD can come at ANYTIME.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Oct 25, 2008)

Mahalialee4 said:


> With China being turned upside down with all these earthquakes and more pending etc. Do you still feel China is going to be in any position to do very much for a long time?


 
Only time will tell. I don't mean to say the Antichrist will come from China. Heck, it could be Russia, it could be Rome, it could be Greece or Israel. Only the Lord knows.

I know for ME, Cocoberry, I want to have the spirit of people like Abraham and Lot, who kept praying for the souls of all men to be like God, not just for their own salvation.

What we MUST remember is that God is a mighty and merciful God.  There are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO many stories in the bible (Nehemiah, Jonah, Esther, etc.) of people who saved others through their faith. As women of God, let's keep that spirit, b/c that's the true way to change the world.  I know that the destruction is going to happen, since it's written. But I will continue to call on God's merciful heart for this world, that all his children (whether they claim Him or not), will come to know His heart and name

Ladies, I guess what I'm saying is, it's great to feel God's love and feel secure in getting His salvation. But it's even greater for us to spend less time worrying about who the antichrist is, and worrying more about bringing others to God, so that the antichrist will be powerless


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Oct 25, 2008)

This thread is very interesting.


----------



## momi (Oct 26, 2008)

kawista9 said:


> First, I do NOT believe that Obama is the antichrist. What I do believe is that if he becomes President, he will play a great role in ushering in the antichrist.
> 
> *I DO NOT believe for one second that Obama can give what He promises because it is not a promise that one man can fulfill. He wants diplomacy and he wants to befriend other nations...that sounds like the plan of the antichrist. He comes in peace, looking to unite all countries under one rule and then turning against the world.*
> 
> ...


 
 It is nice to know that the saints are on watch against these things.  I feel as though I am crucified daily at work if I make one comment concerning Obama's agenda. It is like some mass hypnotism.  I have something good and bad to say about both candidates.

This is a very encouraging post and I certainly could use the encouragement.  Lord please help us to continue to stand.

Thanks.


----------



## momi (Oct 26, 2008)

Interesting post from Voddie Bauchman's blog:

http://www.voddiebaucham.org/vbm/Blog/Entries/2008/10/17_The_Culture_of_Death..._and_its_Candidate.html


----------

